# E6000 adhesive...safe to use in heads?



## BahrgeistSmile (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi there folks, I'd really appreciate it if some people with fursuit/mask making experience could give me some insight in this one.

Now I'm currently working on a wererat mask for LARPing usage and it's constructed, essentially, like a fursuit head. Anyway, details aside I'm starting to apply things like teeth (made from fimo) and eyes (made from urethane resin) and the inside of the mouth (which is currently going to be black craft felt). Up until this point I've been hot glue for all my sticking and gluing, but I'm aware that if I use it for the felt it will bleed through and could look rather nasty, and I'm unsure whether it'll be a strong enough hold for the eyes and teeth, especially as the mask will be worn for physical activity.

Now, I've got a tube of E6000 that I know a lot of suit makers do use in their work, and I've read that it tends to be used in place of hot glue for a stronger hold...but I was reading the warning on the back and I was a little alarmed. Carcinogenic? Toxic vapours? If swallowed seek immediate medical attention? It sounds like pretty noxious stuff.

So here's my question. Is it safe to use in a head for things like mouth parts? Have people used it in heads to good effect? Is the general nastiness only reserved for the stuff before it cures? Or is it the sort of thing you should avoid using if it's going to end up near anyone's eyes or mouth?

 I don't want to end up killing myself or any LARPers out there, so any insight on it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sar (Jun 29, 2012)

E6000 isn't really great to breathe in and I think it is toxic. I would suggest "Perminant" White glues.


----------



## Lavi (Jun 29, 2012)

Most makers I know use it for bonding resin eyes to the head and put in the jawset.
I'd give it at least 48 hours to cure and dry, fanning out the mask to get the smell out of there. If the case were that it wasn't safe, then I don't think it would be used for much. I believe it's safe as long as you wait a bit.


----------



## mirepoix (Jun 29, 2012)

I found the MSDS for it, and it says to use it in a well-ventilated area.  However, it says that it cures by solvent evaporation.  If you let your finished product harden for the recommended 72 hours in a ventilated area, I don't see why it would continue to offgas.  Is there a number on the package you can call and ask?  (My tube is in my very messy room somewhere, I would look for you...)

Google was giving me shit for this website, but I didn't get any viruses from it.  It's a pdf of the MSDS.
http://www.eclecticproducts.com/_tds/e6000_tds.pdf


----------



## BahrgeistSmile (Jun 29, 2012)

Cheers everyone, thanks for the advice.

 The E6000 I have turns out to be the same product that the MSDS is referring to, same manufacturer that is. Giving it a detailed check over at the moment. 

In light of the info provided on here and on the PDF I'll probably do a quick test run, stick some stuff together with it and check a couple of days down the line to see if it still seems like it might be giving off fumes.  If it is, I'll look into some white glue alternatives.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 29, 2012)

E6000 is primarily used to seal mats for feet so that they do not come off as easy.. It's not safe for the use in fursuit heads due to the fumes.
If it works, it works. Just don't die.


----------



## BahrgeistSmile (Jun 29, 2012)

Dying would be a major setback, certainly. I've heard of it being used in paws and feet, and for attaching noses, but it occurred to me that teeth might be a different matter, as the wearer is going to be breathing through the place they're set in...it might be inviting disaster a little.  Will probably start looking into how feasible hot glue or something less noxious will be for fixing them in, and keep it for things like attaching claws or pads. I'd prefer to err on the side of caution than start using it and end up gassing myself. 

Thanks for the advise.


----------

